# Any thoughts on this would be welcome.......



## Macstar0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Does this look like a potentially good deal?

<http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270342746766>

Thanks very much!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mac

Can't help with your question, but I would suggest that you post in an appropriate forum and make your title a bit more enlightening if you want to attract the maximum number of helpful replies. 

I'll move you to the Swift forum for a start . . . you can edit your own title with this button at top right of your post.









Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks very good! are you able to go and view it and take a damp meter with you?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift van*

Hi

I have no idea of the value of the van - so maybe Peter from Johns Cross might comment.

I did notice the sellers username though - Callfinance. Make of it what you will.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have had a look and it is a finance company, they have got another motorhome for sale as well.based online with 2 email addresses.they specialise in finance for those who have been refused elsewhere.
Tread very carefully in my opinion as it will be treated as a private sale I expect.But I could be completely wrong.   

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks straight enough, the shower trays on some these suffered cracks, impossible to repair, difficult to replace beacause of the age but I've got a link somewhere to a firm who will make a new tray out of fibreglass, which is much much stronger, also the sinks are weak around the plug hole, again a difficult problem to solve, but obviously not affecting all vans.

do the usual checks, get a land line number, and ring them, if they won't supply a land line, walk away, and of course go to view it.


----------



## Macstar0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all for your advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Ebay quote "sorry but I can't do viewings as I don't have the time"

So he wants you to bid on it, and buy it and he won't even make the time for you to look at it!

Bearing in mind that a bid on Ebay is legally binding unless he has misrepresented the vehicle.

Personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is the answers I like, brief and straight to the point.just hope notice is taken.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.callfinance.co.uk/page1.html


----------

